# EDMONTON | Projects & Construction



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton Cityscape in HDR by Judi.Gale, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ice District
Edmonton June 24, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton June 24, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

JW Marriott Hotel and Ice District Tower B
Edmonton June 24, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Stantec Tower
Edmonton June 24, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

The MacLaren
Edmonton June 25, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton June 25, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Clifton Place
Edmonton June 25, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Recently completed 102 Ave. bridge
Edmonton June 25, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

I thought this was a nice touch, this was the surface cars drove over on the old bridge.
Edmonton June 25, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Stantec Tower
Ice district Edmonton by jasonwoodhead23, on Flickr

JW Marriot Hotel
Ice district Edmonton by jasonwoodhead23, on Flickr

Stantec Tower, Ice District Tower B, and JW Marriot Hotel
Ice district Edmonton by jasonwoodhead23, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

> *Katz Group sets sights on downtown Edmonton residential towers*
> 
> By Kendra Slugoski
> Global News
> ...


Read the rest of the article, and see a map of where it will be located over here: http://globalnews.ca/news/3560021/katz-group-sets-sights-on-downtown-edmonton-residential-towers/


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Good God. Somebody stop Edmonton.


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

^ No way! Grow baby, grow!

Edmonton by Darren Pysmmeny, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton’s skyline

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton’s Ice District

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Stantec Tower

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

JW Marriott Hotel

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Ice District Tower B

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Five Oaks tower

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Coldrsx said:


> Reference: Proposed Rezoning for lands located at 10107,10129, 10133, & 10137 – 115 Street and 11452 & 11460 – Jasper Avenue, Oliver Neighbourhood
> 
> The purpose of this notification letter is to collect your feedback on a rezoning application as well as invite you to an upcoming community event to learn more about this project prior to submitting an application to the City.
> Please come to a community meeting or review the information below and provide your comments prior to September 16, 2017 to the address below or email – [email protected] .
> ...


Source: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=229537


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

How is it that Edmonton is booming in a way that Calgary is not ? Is it lack of inventory and pent-up demand ?


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

The Ice District is causing people to get interested in downtown again. A lot of people avoided downtown 5 years ago, now everyone is talking about it and other developers want to get in on the action.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

ICE District: August 26, 2017 by Brendan Eirich, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton Panoramic by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr

Edmonton Skyline by Tandareanu, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

MacLaren Tower









Source: http://edmonton.skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/edmonton-the-maclaren-85m-25s-edgar-dialog.24164/page-4

Symphony Tower

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Ice District

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Casino

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Ice District Tower B

The rebar is now above ground level.
September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Stantec Tower

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

JW Marriot Hotel

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Check out that glass!

September 30, 2017 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

It looks like Edmonton officially has a new tallest! I guess the photo was taken from Blatchford, where the municipal airport used to be. That land is in the process of becoming a residential neighbourhood.

Edmonton, Meet Sky by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr

Thanks of the awesome photo Jeff Wallace!


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

What a difference two years can make!

beforeafter by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Towers under construction in Edmonton visible in this photo, starting from the front, Symphony Tower, Stantec Tower, and JW Marriott Hotel.

Edmonton Skyline by Jeff Day, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Coldrsx said:


> Looks like Downtown Edmonton will be getting another 40+ tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Coldrsx said:


> Probably massings more than final designs, but 3 more towers for Grandin just west of Downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=210353&page=460


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

There seems be four towers proposed for Grandin.

newproposals by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looming Skyline by Dane Khan, on Flickr

Edmonton by Roy, on Flickr

Stantec & JW Marriott by Chris Vazquez, on Flickr


----------

